# 10.5 802.1x login window profile



## erd (Jun 4, 2008)

We will soon be installing a number of MacBooks running Leopard (10.5.3) on a Cisco network with WEP and LEAP and Active Directory logins.
10.5.3 appears to have fixed the WEP connection on the MacBooks to allow the AD users to login while wireless. 
We are experiencing difficulty with the LEAP users who need to authenticate at the Login window to AD. We have tried configuring 10.5.3 for the 802.1x > login window profile and using leap. The DSstatus shows a yellow dot with "Network Access requires Authentication" but the AD users don't login. The login window just shakes in return. Also tried using the Internet Connect.app from tiger. This works to get LEAP to work on the machine manual but the "export 802.1x to login window" does not work.


----------



## Andrew Penner (Jun 18, 2009)

Have you had any success with this?
I've just started to look into implementing this with 10.5.6, and am experiencing the same difficulty.

Andrew


----------



## erd (Jun 18, 2009)

I haven't looked back into this recently after the newer 10.5 updates. We continue to use WPA1 for the wireless access to minimize the amount of issues our AD users will encounter.


----------

